# Hso blue dream, 2nd post



## Zach2994 (Nov 27, 2019)

Posted in another thread with no replies so will try again

Hso blue dream
Single 5 gal dwc
315w cmh and 660w agro led
Ph 5.9-6.2
620ppm
Advanced nutes-sensi grow a and b
Room Temps 68-75
Res temp 66-68
Rh 55%

Cant seem to figure out if this is a deficiency or just the pheno, have another blue dream in same room, same ph and ppm and its growing great. This one is very light green/yellow, and leaves are curling down. Tried adding cal-mag with no luck...Any thoughts?


----------



## Airwalker16 (Nov 27, 2019)

Looks to me like lights too close maybe


----------



## Zach2994 (Nov 27, 2019)

About 2 ft under cmh. Its growing fast, but would grow faster if i could figure out this issue


----------



## Airwalker16 (Nov 27, 2019)

Zach2994 said:


> About 2 ft under cmh. Its growing fast, but would grow faster if i could figure out this issue


Raise it to 3' for a week and see what the new growth looks like.


----------

